# SSD and HDD work together. How?



## alexv2856 (May 8, 2012)

I have an asus sabertooth z77 tupp mb,with I5 sandy bridge 2500k and samsung ssd 830 series 256gb with wd blk 6.0 gb hdd. I was going to go raid0 but read on your forum that it was not a good idea. Should just use ssd for boot drive and hdd for other programs. So how do I set up my hdd to as a storage drive. How do I partion it and work in sync with my ssd. I'm just a beginner so be gental please Thanks a bunch Alex


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Just install Windows to the SSD and use the other drive for data. You can save some space on the SSD by creating a Program Files folder on the other drive and installing programs there (that will allow it). You can also move many folders in your profile by looking at their Properties. If they have a Location setting, set that to a location on the second drive. The folders will be moved there and the necessary registry changes made so the system still uses them the same way and knows where they are.

Then, just save your data items to a folder on the second drive, too.

There is no need for more than one partition on each drive, and having more will slow things down when you need to move files between partitions, especially large ones.


----------

